
Google has 1,700 engineers working on Trump’s Covid website (according to Trump) - specular
https://www.protocol.com/trump-google-coronavirus-website-surprise
======
standardUser
From Wired: "There is no nationwide site like the one Trump described. And
Google had no idea the president was going to mention one."

[https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-donald-trump-
google-...](https://www.wired.com/story/coronavirus-donald-trump-google-
website/)

------
forkexec
This isn't valid news. Please check sources before posting speculative,
unfounded claims.

